# Sekonic C-700(R)



## DominoDude (Nov 10, 2014)

I've just read a short press-release/article about the Sekonic Spectromaster C-700. (The R-version has built in radio transmitter by Pocket Wizard for remote firing of flashes.)
Is this as new as it seem to me, or have I not paid enough attention to light meters?
Never heard of light meters before that actually show how the light frequencies are distributed. Useful even outside of studio environments?


----------



## privatebydesign (Nov 10, 2014)

Only useful if you are hyper critical on colour from multiple light sources in the sub 100k's range. Good studio lights shouldn't be causing you the kinds of issues this meter can help sort out.

Very useful for video when colour is critical and you are using multiple light sources of different types, though colour grading has moved in leaps and bounds in the last few years it is still time consuming and expensive.


----------



## DominoDude (Nov 10, 2014)

privatebydesign said:


> Only useful if you are hyper critical on colour from multiple light sources in the sub 100k's range. Good studio lights shouldn't be causing you the kinds of issues this meter can help sort out.
> 
> Very useful for video when colour is critical and you are using multiple light sources of different types, though colour grading has moved in leaps and bounds in the last few years it is still time consuming and expensive.


Okidey. Thanks a bunch!


----------

